

Thorium: the wonder fuel that wasn't - mrfusion
http://thebulletin.org/thorium-wonder-fuel-wasnt7156

======
acidburnNSA
The missing point is that today's hype surrounds molten salt (fluid) fueled
reactors which work very nicely with thorium (thorium allows breeding with
thermal neutrons while fluid fuel allows online removal of fission product
poisons). Most of the efforts discussed in this article relate to trying to
use thorium in traditional solid-fueled reactors, which really does appear to
be a bad idea for the reasons quoted.

Fluid fueled reactors could get around lots of those problems, but of course
they have some new ones of their own. You can find some thorium as it relates
to molten salt myth-busting elsewhere:
[http://www.whatisnuclear.com/articles/thorium_myths.html](http://www.whatisnuclear.com/articles/thorium_myths.html)

------
ars
The stupidity level of the article is stunning.

It's nice to have a summary of prior efforts, but the conclusion is so stupid
that it almost completely negates the rest.

The summary as I see it: Because the US lost some thorium derived uranium that
means we must never again use thorium for anything.

~~~
erobbins
Could not agree more, just FUDbait. Thorium has great promise and India for
one is betting big on it.

------
gballan
A recent article in The Economist is up-beat on Thorium:
[http://www.economist.com/node/21600656](http://www.economist.com/node/21600656)
.

------
nraynaud
Did anyone get any technical argument out of that? I'm perfectly ok with
skepticism towards the latest fad (it's even slightly suspicious when
something only have upsides, and the technology would be kept under wraps by a
conspiracy), but here I don't see any real debunking here.

------
pessimizer
The comment thread on this is troll city.

